# Has Any One Built A Brick Bbq



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

just seaking advice and info im going to build it on may bank holiday when my future wife goes away for the week end.. im going to get on of them bbq bbq kits and build it with a slab side table

some thing like this


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

spankone said:


> just seaking advice and info im going to build it on may bank holiday when my future wife goes away for the week end.. im going to get on of them bbq bbq kits and build it with a slab side table
> 
> some thing like this


Built quite a few of them over the years - there are a number of student houses in Plymouth that come with brick-built BBQ's in their back yards! Easy enough to do, just make sure you have a spirit level (long one!) and a decent trowel, someone to bring you ales and another to mix the muck for you... Are you building it on a patio or foundations?


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

i was thinking of building it on slabs cause i've got some spare


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

spankone said:


> i was thinking of building it on slabs cause i've got some spare


Should be fine provided that they give a solid enough foundation. If you've got to lay the slabs into the earth then remember to lay them on a dry sand and cement mix and not to 'spot' them with wet mortar. This will give a stronger base and will ensure that the whole thing doesn't slip or sink. If you've never done this before (not meaning to sound patronising) then I'm happy to run you through the basics...


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

cheers dude I've sourced some free bricks they are block paving bricks would these be okay


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

i think thats 240 in that one batch alone


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

They look fine to me, mate. If I were you I'd try and get the slabs down asap so that they have time to bed in properly. Excavate the area, making sure it's as level as possible and that you've given the ground a good stamping to make sure it's as firm as possible. Then mix a course sand and cement mix at a ratio of about 10-1 (avoid using building sand for this as it's prone to movement) and spread over the excavated area, being careful to keep it level. Lay the slabs carefully but firmly onto the bed, checking with the spirit level as you go. Ideally you want to get this done a couple of days before putting the bricks down just to be on the safe side, but if that's not possible just make sure there's no movement at all in the slabs - if there is the whole thing will crack or collapse.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

No frogs on block paving so the bond will not be as strong, but then again your not building a tower block....should be fine, just don't try climbing on it when pissed.......don't laugh, it has been done :lol:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> No frogs on block paving so the bond will not be as strong, but then again your not building a tower block....should be fine, just don't try climbing on it when pissed.......don't laugh, it has been done :lol:


I thoughts so cheers for confirming


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> They look fine to me, mate. If I were you I'd try and get the slabs down asap so that they have time to bed in properly. Excavate the area, making sure it's as level as possible and that you've given the ground a good stamping to make sure it's as firm as possible. Then mix a course sand and cement mix at a ratio of about 10-1 (avoid using building sand for this as it's prone to movement) and spread over the excavated area, being careful to keep it level. Lay the slabs carefully but firmly onto the bed, checking with the spirit level as you go. Ideally you want to get this done a couple of days before putting the bricks down just to be on the safe side, but if that's not possible just make sure there's no movement at all in the slabs - if there is the whole thing will crack or collapse.
> 
> Hope this helps!


cheers mate I'll try to get them down this week end


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Built my first one in Connaught Avenue, Plymouth, back in 1988 when I was a was a student...  Done a few since... easy as pie


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

JonW said:


> Built my first one in Connaught Avenue, Plymouth, back in 1988 when I was a was a student...  Done a few since... easy as pie


There's one just round the corner in Ivydale Road, too. Winston Avenue, Hamilton Gardens and Salisbury Road have also benefited...

I'm going back for a 'SU Presidents' Dinner' in July - can't wait to get my Plymouth drinking head on again!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I used to make them up from angle iron and old oil drums cut in half length ways!

not one of mine but you get the idea


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

this is turning it to a nice project the bricks are foc and i've just picked up the grill for a tenner.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

well in total I've collected 518 free block paving bricks problam is now the future 710 wants a mini patio at the bottom of the garden.

my mate has also dropped off a bag of cement free of charge :tongue2:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

well picks to follow shortly

For Â£90 I've built a block paved patio and a brick bbq I got given lots of massive slabs from a neighbor, which i used for the base for the patio. Â£45 quid for the sharp sand to lay the patio, Â£10 for the grill kit and the rest was spent on an extra bag of cement and and slabs and building sand for th bbq. changed my mind on using the paving bricks for the bbq cause they was impossible to cut, with out a big ass cutter. But a builder friend of mine happened to have some free reclaimed bricks for me thank god. a good bolster is all thats need to chop these bricks but his 9 inch angle grinder took 2 mins to cut one paving brick. still need to finish the top 2 layers of the bbq cause we got rained off but I'm dead chuffed

pictures from march 08 we moved into the house in september 07


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

still pictures from last year i reclaimed the wood from the decking and used this to build raised bed for my veg and a few containers around the garden


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

pictures taken today its very rainy hear atm :cry2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks very good. :thumbsup:

(BTW: those last two photos look the same)


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

woops any way thats all the pics i've got atm Its pee'ing it down im staying indoors


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like a job well done :thumbsup:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks veg pics for any one who like home grown

some more pics from this year / last year

last years veg plot



















this years pics taken in june




























every thing is now massive beens some to be higher then the shed and the beds are full of veg


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That looks great. You have a beautiful garden. Mines tiny but i've been working with it over the last year or so and i'm really pleased with it now.

How do you find the CD's work as bird scarers (I assume that's what they're for) and how do you deal with snails?

At the moment I have Chili's, Tomato's, Carrots, Rhubarb, and Beans growing as well as a load of herbs.

I'm on the second lot of Carrots and Chili's as between the birds and the snails they never stood a chance.

I've put a grow house together for them and covered everything in nets but i'm not sure if it isn't to late in the year for them to get going properly now.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice job on the patio. Good size garden too. :thumbsup:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks guys

Snails arnt a problam in my garden more so i couldnt tell you how to stop them. i've had a big problam with rabbits and wood pigeons hence the wire. the cd's dont seen to bother the birds tbh they are smater then you think and soon figure it out


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

A mate of mine had problems with woodpigeons in his garden this year. He just bought himself an air rifle and cleared a space for them in his freezer until there are enough to go in a pie :blink:

I think i'll just nuke the snails from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

make you garden hedge hog friendly they love snails


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Looks very good. :thumbsup:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

finished the bbq last night omg it took long enough


----------

